# Film sur les nounous



## Chantou1 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde 

J’ai été voir dimanche le film sur les nounous. Trop TOP 👍 

Franchement allez le voir si ce n’est déjà fait. Du début à la fin on ne s’ennuie vraiment pas. 

Je le conseille FORTEMENT 😉


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour chantou ! 
Merci pour le conseil. 
Je pense aller le voir. 🎬🍿


----------



## Nany88 (24 Novembre 2022)

C koi le titre ?


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Je crois que c'est "les filles du square".


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Novembre 2022)

Le titre c’est « Les femmes du square »

J’ai ADORÉ


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Novembre 2022)

En ce moment il y a des chouettes films. Avez-vous été voir un film récemment qui vous a plu ?


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Novembre 2022)

Ah un truc drôle à vous dire. 

Dans la salle du cinéma, il y a la Clim 😏 et donc ça me fait tousser.

J’aime bien être au dernier rang sauf qu’il n’y avait que 2 places entre des gens qui avaient mis leurs manteaux.

J’ai horreur d’être ailleurs, donc j’ai été là où il y avait les 2 places avec ma fille

Et une quinte de toux. La femme à côté de moi avec son mari a sorti son masque 😷 et s’est mise tout contre son bonhomme 😅

et après en fin de film j’ai mis mon manteau au dessus de moi et je dis à ma fille … « oh j’étais glacée avec cette Clim, et tous ces microbes qui doivent voler »

Ma fille prévoit toujours une petite bouteille d’eau et un petit bonbon à sucer pour éviter d’entendre tousser sa mère 😁

Bon j’avoue que perso j’aurai changé de place quelqu’un qui tousse au début du film … ça m’aurait non seulement énervée et crains aussi


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Ce soir je vais voir Indochine central tour au cinéma. Pour les fans .... comme moi !


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Novembre 2022)

Super Catie, j’ai regardé la bande annonce ça donne envie de le voir surtout sur grand écran ça va être top 

Nous dire demain tes impressions 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Novembre 2022)

Passes une bonne soirée Catie


----------



## nounouflo (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Dernièrement j’ai vu le film « Simone »
 certaines scènes un peu dures mais un très beau film, de supers acteurs…


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 

Alors le film ... tes impressions ?


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Novembre 2022)

C'est la première fois que je suivais un concert de cette façon. Et bien c'est topissime ! Le son, l'ambiance, franchement je suis impressionnée ! 3 heures de grand spectacle. Ma sœur avait été voir un concert de Coldplay comme cela. Elle avait été convaincue. 
A refaire ! J'acheeeete ! 👍🎶


----------



## Babou (28 Novembre 2022)

Je suis allée le voir avec une amie Assmat , d’ailleurs c’est elle qui m’a mise au courant. Courrait le voir , à mourrir de rire , petits et grands jouent formidablement. Vous allez passer un bon moment . C’est un film drôle mais aussi émouvant 🥲 je ne vous en dis pas plus 👍. 
Bonne séance 😀


----------

